# wobble dado



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

HI ALL
Are there any reasons not tio use a wobble dado on a 10inch powermatic table saw, other then the poor quality of the cut.???

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used wobble dado cutters for years on table saws and radial arm saws with no problems - other than my own mistakes.

Maybe I've been lucky, but I've never had an issue with their "cut quality", either.  How often is a dead flat bottom really necessary? - lol


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.
I too have used it for years on my radial arm. 
I just ordered a powermatic 2000, and during my research I thought I read somewhere about a table saw use issue. 
Couldn't find it again, so I thought I'd ask here.

Again thanks for the rapid response..


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont see any reason why you couldnt use it. Although the PM2000 that you have I assume is probably 3 HP or more so you may experience vibration. And as you mentioned the quality of cut is much better with the stacked dado. If it were me, I would scrap the wobble dado and get a good stacked dado blade. You have a top notch saw, so I wouldnt jeapordize the quality of what it can do and what you make just to save a few dollars on the blade.


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

The PM will have allot more torque… In case you make an oopsie.. But I used one for years.. When you move up to a good Stacked set you can adjust them with shims and such to really make nice cuts.. I would do this tho for now.
Make a set of Zero Clearance inserts for common sized Dado's. And then remember to go slow.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm with Snowyriver. I used to have a wobble dado and never knew what I was missing out on until I got my first quality stacked set. I also actually find it easier to get the width exactly correct with the stacked set than my old wobble dado (which would occasionally have difficulty maintaining a constant width through a long run of dados).


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to use my wobble dado quite a bit. There were certain situations in which a precise measurement of the width of the cut was more important than the quality of the cut and me and whose shims never got along very well.

Today I use the Freud's Dial-a-matic dado set (SD606). I get precise control over width (without shims) and a very high quality cut.

Want a wobbler? - send me a message. I've got a great deal for you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Used a wobbler on my RAS for years. It did a respectable job, but not great.

Recently I bought the Oshlun 8 inch dado set, for not a whole lot of money. After seeing it reviewed here.

If there is a better dado set out there, it must be because you can see your whiskers in the bottom of it good enough to shave with it. Glass smooth. I couldn't believe it. So, probably time to ditch the wobbler, like I did.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

You buy one of the best table saws available and you want to use a cheap wobbler blade? Why? In my opinion wobbler blades will give you a poorly cut dado, they are hard to adjust and I have heard they can move. I have no idea what a wobbler blade cost, but you can buy a quality dado set for $100.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd go with the Oshlun 6 or 8"stacked set. For less that $100 they can't be beat.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Lots of vibration always concerned me. I switched to stacked set and got MUCH better results.


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to respond.

It wasn't a question of cost, as I had said I thought I read somewhere about a safety issue.

I will take your advice and pick up a stacked set.

Now that I'am permanently among the unemployed, I'm redoing my garage shop. I'm sure the dado set will be one of the smaller expenditures.

Thanks again.

PS: how about some recomendations for saw blades, general use or defined.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I have used the wobble dado in my Powermatic Artisan Model 63a without any problems.

Dave


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You can use it without issue if it's functionally intact. You may even get acceptable results, but I wouldn't suggest that anyone actually spend money obtaining one. The terms "wobble" and "tablesaw" together make me wince!


----------

